# IMG Code...



## Russell (Apr 23, 2005)

I know it is enabled in posts, but could you please enabl;e it in signatures? Thank you soo much!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 24, 2005)

Andy has to do some work on this first Russ - when he does there will be limitations as to size.  I'm sure there will be an announcement when this is available.


----------

